# Most accurate 40 cal. compact semi-auto?



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

By "compact" I mean 6.6"/6.8" =/- in length, or less. Subcompact, I guess actually

What is the most accurate 40 cal. compact/subcompact out there in a moderate price range, please?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I am just not a fan of the 40 but there are two that I liked a lot. The M&P 40 and Browning High power. Both are very nice and have soft recoil, fast follow ups and and excellent accuracy. The M&P is going to be around $500 give or take a little and the High Power $600- the sky is the limit depending on which options you want.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The 6.4" or less of overall length is considered a sub-compact and leaves out all of the compact pistols, much less the full size.

I carry a Kahr P40 that is 6" in overall length & very accurate for a sub-compact.


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

OK, 6.6"/6.7' +/-, is fine too. Subcompact is fine. I should have called it that from the start.

I just don't need another full sized pistol now(7"). I need a really accurate one that is 40 cal.(as ALL my pistols are for reloading ease) that is very accurate with it's shortish barrel to carry.

I'm trying to find a good use Sig. P239, but can not pay for a new one.

I know accuracy can mostly be relative to the hand hold grip used, and experience/skill/familiarity of the user.

But I'd like input on ones you guys think are very, very accurate for yourselves, please.

Suggestions? on Subcompacts for carrying?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I think what you really mean is a gun that is easy to shoot well, versus one that is mechanically accurate. "Practical accuracy," if you will. I personally find that guns with good practical accuracy have the following features:

* Sights that are blocky and easy to see, and that allow sufficient light around the front post for easy alignment.
* Consistent triggers, be they SA, DA or some hybrid like Glock's "Safe Action." I do not find DA/SA "crunchentickers" easy to shoot well.
* A low bore axis, which allows natural pointing and better recoil control.

Smallish .40s that fit this description include the Glock 27, Springfield's subcompact XD, S&W's M&P compact, and the Kahr .40s. There may also be some 3" 1911s in .40 out there if you look hard enough.


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, Mike Barham 
I do have a Glock 27, and XD-40 sc, a Taurus Millenium Pro PT140
(and also a Sig P239 which is my favorite carry gun). 

Although with my cross shoulder holster, I LOVE to carry my .40 Baby Eagle!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

The most accurate is the one _you_ shoot best...

One may be more accurate for one and not another. When I was looking for a 40 compact, I went and rented a G23 and HK USPc. I shot much better with the HK. Does that mean it's a more accurate gun? Not necessarily, but it was more accurate to *me *so that's the one I bought.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

my favorite carry gun is p239 also but mine is in 9mm,whats the recoil, muzzle flip, on yours like daddySEAL,i assume its a 40cal?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the HK USP Compact .40 fits that description as well. I own one and it is very reliable. 

Dimensions: Width: 1.26 in, Height 5.35 in, Weight: USP9 1.65 lb USP40 1.66 lb USP 45 1.74lb 

Barrel: Barrel Length: 4.25 In (.45 4.41)


----------



## daddySEAL (Apr 24, 2007)

stormbringerr,
I, in turn, don't own a 9mm....so how could I know how to compare the recoil and muzzle flip differences.

I've fired both 9's and 40's of different makers...and can generally say the .40's are only very slightly stouther....but then again, it depends on the load of the ammos. A HOT 9mm load can produce more recoil/flip than a moderate factory .40.


----------



## tabsr (Jul 22, 2007)

*HK*

I have the P2000SK in .40, great, but love my HK USPC in .45with adjustable MMC sights.


----------

